# 2012 Fair is so close!- pics added



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Our fair is next week already! Everyone around here is getting pretty excited and also realizing that their procrastination didnt do much for them and they need to get things done NOW! It's the dearborn county 4h fair if anyone is around the area at the time, i know its one of the earliest fairs in the state..this year we will have Ruger and Sophie down there..Ruger is in a market class and *hopefully* will make the 50 pound weight requirement to be auctioned..I'm not sure how well he will do he is really long and structurally correct as well as muscular through his loin but lacks width so I guess we will see and hope for the best! Sophie on the other hand is 2 almost three months younger than him, outweighs him, and is looking great! I'm so happy with her and have really high hopes for her  She's a little crazy when it comes to being walked but I'm sure it will be just fine..almost all of the preparations are done and the shaving is finished, I'll get pictures of them for you tomorrow or the next day...wish us luck! And I'll let you know how they do..


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: 2012 Fair is so close!*

Good luck we still have till the last week of July. I can not wait for some pictures. I am sorry he didn't grow as well as we would have liked but atleast he is friendly.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: 2012 Fair is so close!*

Awww Good luck to you, Ruger and Sophie I hope you all do well and have a great time! Definitely share some pics, and if anyone can get some of you guys in the show ring to share that would be awesome too 

I've got a question. Everyone here in KY always talks about going to state fair with their 4-H projects. Is that not the goal in Indiana? Seems you guys sell your wethers right after the fair is over?
Just wondering.

The kids here show from fair to fair, since most counties are open to all youth and open breeding shows. But most all of the kids we've talked with say their goal is to go to state fair, and they really got me thinking about my kids going to state fair in the near future just for the experience, I hear it's a blast.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: 2012 Fair is so close!*

Thanks Roger! It was kinda a let down but he's still cute! 
Thank you Hoosiershadow, I will get pictures in the ring but you never know how they turn out! And as far as state fair, it's great to go but you have to decide that by may 15th and unless your wether is REALLY nice there's not much point in it, we have our auction the friday of the fair


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: 2012 Fair is so close!*

Not the best pictures..but they will have to do for now.
Ruger: 








Sophie:
















and Sophie with Bessie her mom:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are beautiful! Congrats! I adore Sophie she's got such an adorable face  Is Sophie a fullblood or percentage?


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Thank you! She's one of the favorites around here too, and she is a high percentage..neither of her parents have papers so she isnt registered


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Your fair is next week???? Wow our county fair is usually the last week of July and goes into August. Sometimes it will even interfere with the kids that are show at the state fair.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Our fair is early, I don't know why they plan them like that. I guess it may have to do with the companies who provide the rides/etc. and their schedule's? 
Our fair is the 18th-23rd, and goat show is the 22nd. I took the kids and 3 of their goats to the fairgrounds to walk around yesterday and see how the goats react to being away from home <which they LOVED it>
Well, they already had a lot of the rides going up, and setting up the booths for the games, food, etc. It made my kids really excited 

The county north of us has their fair the same time, my kids first show of the year will be there on Tues the 19th.

However, for our county since the fair is so early, they have a 'youth expo' at the end of July and that's where they do a final judgement on the kids 4-H/FFA projects.

School starts on Aug 8th, so I think they also try to get things done before kids have to worry about going back to school. State fair is usually towards the end of Aug.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice....... they should do very well.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

caprine crazy said:


> Your fair is next week???? Wow our county fair is usually the last week of July and goes into August. Sometimes it will even interfere with the kids that are show at the state fair.


Yep! Our goat show is Wednesday the 20th  and even though its early it never fails to be extremely hot outside! 
HoosierShadow, good luck to you guys! And thank you Pam :greengrin:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

goatnutty said:


> caprine crazy said:
> 
> 
> > Your fair is next week???? Wow our county fair is usually the last week of July and goes into August. Sometimes it will even interfere with the kids that are show at the state fair.
> ...


Thanks! Good Luck to you too!

And yep I agree about the heat! It was looking good until a few days ago, now they are saying 91 on Tues and 91 on Fri too! Not ready for the heat to return it had been so nice and comfortable.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Thank you! & yeah its supposed to be really hot when we take the animals down there tomorrow. It was so bad one of the small animals (I think it was a chicken) didn't make it through the week a couple years ago..hopefully that doesnt happen again


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

goatnutty said:


> Thank you! & yeah its supposed to be really hot when we take the animals down there tomorrow. It was so bad one of the small animals (I think it was a chicken) didn't make it through the week a couple years ago..hopefully that doesnt happen again


Awww that's very sad. Do they have fans or places for fans to help keep them cool? 
Here, your only at a show for a few hours or half of the day depending on how big the show is, then you take your animal back home, so they don't have to stay overnight, etc. The only time it's an overnight stay is state fair, I think that's a minimum of 3 days.

I only have 1 box fan and we'll need 2 pens this year, so it will be....interesting. 
At our county fair there are no goat pens, so basically the goats will have to stay in the trailer unless we take them into one of the cattle/sheep set up pens next to the show ring, but we'd have to tie them up or they can get out. We have an open top trailer, so now I'm going to buy a tarp and try to fix it for rain/sun. Oh the fun. Thankfully the show on Tues has a really nice facility


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

They have fans, and usually there arent problems..our animals stay the entire week at the fair except for the horses. At our fair close to half the livestock barn is goats! They're everywhere! Our county has one of the nicer facilities around and we are definitely lucky to have what we do..
It would be nice if they only stayed for the show because I have to run down there every day for the week and its not really close (a good 20-30 minutes each way)


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

All of the results are in except for the goat show which is tomorrow!  
Reserve champion cross bred rabbit today...I'm sure the judge would die if she knew he was a $5 flea market bunny.. :wink: 
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid= ... to_comment 
there's a picture of the little cutie being showed..hopefully that link works.
Reserve champion llama poster & an honor group picture...not to bad so far :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Link says content not available. Can't wait to see pics, Good Luck with your show tomorrow! My kids showed today...I am beyond exhausted! I'll have to post about it later


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

there we go..haha How did your kids do?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well sounds like things are going well for you. I went down to the Grant County Fair tonight with the Roll's and saw a bunch of kids that they had sold. there were some nice goats there. Hopefully tomorrow is a good for you as today.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks Roger! I'm hoping at least one of them does well...our numbers are way low this year in the animal barn at the fair..but the competition is still pretty tough. We have to show against the Johnson's from http://johnsonfarmboergoats.com/


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

How much did Ruger weigh? I have looked at their website numerous times. They have some nice goats.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Great picture! I hope everything goes great tomorrow! 

My kids didn't do too bad for their first show of the summer, I'm going to post about it in a few minutes before I go to bed


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

ruger weighed in at 51 pounds (minimum for auction was 50) so we got lucky & he placed 3rd out of 4 in his class which is about what I expected...Sophie placed 3rd out of the 7 in her class which wasn't too bad considering that it was a 3-6 month class and she isn't even 4 months old being the second youngest doeling in her class


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

So glad Ruger made the weight. I am not sure what the weight requirements are here, I think they prefer them to be at least 30lbs. I'm pretty sure they have to be at least 30lbs for State Fair.

Sophie is a beautiful doe, it's a shame how they are overlooked because of their age. That happened to us last year. Both the goats my kids showed last year were at the bottom of their age classes, and it was hard to compete with the older goats.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm both happy & sad about it because I've gotten quite attached to the little fella..he follows us like a puppy and gives kisses haha 
I was frustrated about that too simply because there is such a big difference in 3-6 month classes as they are really starting to grow. the first place doe was huge!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

See I was so mad because Joy didnt get bred on time 2 years a go and had her kid (Hope) March 26th but it ended up working to our advantage. The show is July 25th and she will be the oldest in her class because of 1 day and last year it was the same way. I guess the mess up worked out perfect LOL. Sorry you have to sell Ruger I think C'arra will be pretty up set when she has to sell Cookie dough. I tried to tell her not to get attached but she has. She taught him how to play tag honestly. She will chase him and tag him then run away and he will chase her down and tap her with his nose then run away and let her chase him again. Its pretty funny


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

If Bessie would have been due when she was supposed to it would have worked out great! but thats okay..I'm still pretty happy with how she placed considering the big difference! And be nice to her, its hard not to get attached! haha It seems like it is ALWAYS the sweet ones that have to go and it really is hard..tomorrow is the auction & I tell people before hand dont talk to me or communicate in anyway unless you want to get yelled at or cried on..


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Sounds like a nice fair!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks, its gone pretty well! We are really lucky to have an extremely nice facility too


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry, I know tomorrow is going to be hard on you. I hope he does sell well for you, but I can definitely understand your emotional feelings for him, I'd be the same way. This is one reason my kids really don't want to do wethers. Thankfully we won't be selling Cupcake Sparkles for meat, but we still plan to sell her when my daughter is done showing her. I can tell you this, the kids and I are very attached to her.

Want to hear something funny? At the kids show on Tuesday I was talking to a lady, and told her one of our does was born 12/21. Well that doe showed in the 3-6 mo class. I was told the show tomorrow she should be showing in the 6-9 mo class...LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That must be hard! I would be the same way!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds like you had fun and you got placings with your goats!! yay!! Good luck with the auction tomorrow...I know it will be tough.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

BTW, still waiting for some pics.....LOL


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks everyone! The auction tonight will be sad, but the check on sunday helps out a little lol..last year I think I got close to $400 dollars for Roscoe so hopefully that trend continues! 


HoosierShadow said:


> Want to hear something funny? At the kids show on Tuesday I was talking to a lady, and told her one of our does was born 12/21. Well that doe showed in the 3-6 mo class. I was told the show tomorrow she should be showing in the 6-9 mo class...LOL


Well its great that she got to show where she did because she did well! It's awesome that you guys did so well with them  And if my computer ever stops being stupid I will upload a couple of them :wink:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Go my auction check yesterday..and it was definitely nice! 4h would not be nearly as successful without the awesome sponsors that come out to support us throughout the week.


----------

